# ASPC/AMHR.....cremello or perlino?



## Firefall (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't really remember seeing any so thought I'd ask if anyone has them?


----------



## Ponyville (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes there are most defnitely cremellos and perlinos. Check out my friends Cremello stallion.

www.geocities.com/amoponyfarm


----------



## Lewella (Nov 28, 2007)

Not sure if they still have him but Country Classic's had a double bred Rock "E" cremello stallion. Henry Siemers has a cremello son of Kewpie's Klassic Kreation of Arenosa out of Showman's Golden Jewel. I used to own a cremello son of Showman's Golden Jewel who was sired by Showman's Pagasus. Bobbi Shelt recently sold a cremello son of Hopwood's Sunny Arenosa Gold (don't remember off hand who is was out of). Bellevue Farm owns a cremello son of Captain's Show-Man as does Rosvold Farms (both are double bred Captain's Show-Man).

As for fillies/mares...they are harder to find. I think Sally Howard had a perlino mare, Jackie Tyler has a perlino tobiano mare, Henry Siemers has a cremello mare...and those are the only ones I can think of right off.


----------



## ponyexpress (Nov 30, 2007)

www.emeraldglennfarm.com

this is the correct spelling....geesh!!! can't spell my own farm name?? ugh...

take a look at the perlino mare on th foal page...

Jackie


----------



## Leeana (Nov 30, 2007)

I believe Lisa's stallion Martins Best Dressed Sanatra is perlino or cremello possibly? I cannot remember for sure but he just may be?

Leeana


----------



## Firefall (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks guys, are any of these double registered?


----------



## Lmequine (Nov 30, 2007)

Lisa's stallion is white. He is a maximum expressed red roan sabino pinto. I have had several of the pure white ponies that I have shown out of similar bloodlines. When bred some will produce all white but usually you get some form of sabino pinto.

Wayne Williams from Peaceful Acres has white ponies but a few in that herd are perlino and cremello, the others are maximum expressed sabino's, most all of his ponies have a palomino or buckskin base. The other thing you have to watch in the cremello and perlino Shetlands is that some of them also carry a silver gene. The cremello stallion that Anne Ortegon own's here in Texas came from me and his sire was a silver buckskin. Anne did get one foal this year that is a silver buckskin out of a solid bay modern mare, so we now know that Ghost carries that silver gene too.

Offhand I do not know of any double papered ASPC/AMHR Shetlands that are double dilutes. The stallion that the Bowers has is pretty small but I do not know if he will double paper. I think that they were thinking about selling him so you might want to contact them at www.countryclassicponies.com

If I come across anything I will email and let you know!


----------



## Lewella (Nov 30, 2007)

> Lisa's stallion is white. He is a maximum expressed red roan sabino pinto. I have had several of the pure white ponies that I have shown out of similar bloodlines. When bred some will produce all white but usually you get some form of sabino pinto.


Lisa had him genetically tested after Congress and he's actually a BLACK maximum white sabino!




He also has one copy of Sb1 - he's the first Shetland that I am aware of to be confirmed as having a copy of Sb1. Since he's only heterozygous Sb1 isn't what's making him white - another form of sabino is responsible for that. Hey, think Jill would be willing to spend the $25 to test Wyatt for Sb1? I'd love to know FOR SURE that it came from him.







> Wayne Williams from Peaceful Acres has white ponies but a few in that herd are perlino and cremello, the others are maximum expressed sabino's, most all of his ponies have a palomino or buckskin base.


There are gray's in Wayne's stock too...as well as Silver.



> The other thing you have to watch in the cremello and perlino Shetlands is that some of them also carry a silver gene.


Yep, most of the cream gene bloodlines are also Silver bloodlines!


----------



## Getitia (Dec 1, 2007)

We have one double dilute aspc/amhr filly and we had looked for several years to find her. She is a Reinman daughter and is a coming two year old and is only 31 inches tall. So plan to hardship her into AMHA when she is of age. She is a hand selected girlfriend in the future for Paposo.






She was the 2007 AMHR Reserve National Champion Futurity yearling under mare.


----------



## Lmequine (Dec 1, 2007)

Getitia said:


> We have one double dilute aspc/amhr filly and we had looked for several years to find her. She is a Reinman daughter and is a coming two year old and is only 31 inches tall. So plan to hardship her into AMHA when she is of age. She is a hand selected girlfriend in the future for Paposo.
> 
> She was the 2007 AMHR Reserve National Champion Futurity yearling under mare.



She is beautiful!


----------



## Lmequine (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for the genetic update on Frank, Lewella! When he was a foal I could have sworn that he had red tips on his ears but that must be another white that I am thinking of...Frank's dam is a black based either gray or blue roan. That is so interesting about the different gene...where can Jill have Wyatt (Best Dressed Man) tested? I have a little sorrel mare in foal to him for next year (an actual sorrel that does not have a silver gene). She has white hairs throughout her coat and has produced nearly all sabino type roans eventhough she is solid. I would be cool if I could get a white filly out of her and Wyatt! Jill did have a white foal out of Wyatt this year. Lovely colt. He went to a lady down here in Texas. His dam was Van-Lo breeding and was a pinto.

I wonder what Blizzard, Snow and Snowflake would have all tested? They were by Rock E's Painted Logo and out of a red roan sabino mare and all three of those were born pure white with black eyes and no pigment whatsoever...even when they were wet. So far all of Wyatt's white foals have had blue eyes (Wyatt does not have blue eyes himself though).

I think that Betsy Bailey has a white mare for sale that she got from Wayne Williams. I have no idea if she is a sabino or if she is a cremello. I have had a silver buckskin stallion from Wayne's breeding program, that did produce two dilutes, both colts. One is here in Texas and the other is either in Maine or Maryland. He has quiet a bit of silver in that Peaceful Acres gene pool. I had a HUGE waiting list wanting the one colt if he would have been a filly so they are definantly not easy to find!

Oh, they are not Shetlands, but Don Chegwidden , Cheg-Kim Ponies in KS, raises several cremello AMHR miniatures each year and for some reason he gets mostly fillies.


----------



## Jill (Dec 1, 2007)

Getitia said:


>


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crponies (Dec 1, 2007)

Getitia, that filly is simply breathtaking!


----------



## Lewella (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh good grief - how did I forget Vanilla Reign? LOL OH! It isn't like I didn't see her several times before she was weaned! Have you had her tested yet to see if she's a perlino or cremello? (Or Smoky Cream for that matter since we now know that Reign Man is Aa!)



> where can Jill have Wyatt (Best Dressed Man) tested?


I highly recommend PetDNA Services of Arizona - http://petdnaservicesaz.com/Equine.html She'll need to do the Sb1 test. If Frank got Sb1 from Wyatt he'll come back Sb1/N just like Frank did. And if Wyatt tests positive then those of us with a bunch of Royal stuff in our herds will need to do some testing to see if Royal Lee is the source. That would be the same line that Logo's whites would be coming from too since his dam goes back to Royal Lee and has produced sabino white also (Snow Queen that McCall's own who is sired by Warrior so double bred Royal Lee!).



> Jill did have a white foal out of Wyatt this year. Lovely colt. He went to a lady down here in Texas. His dam was Van-Lo breeding and was a pinto.


Several minis from Van-Lo breeding have tested to be positive for Sb1.



> I wonder what Blizzard, Snow and Snowflake would have all tested?


Snowflake is double bred Royal Lee.... Blizzard and Snow go back to Lee-Land Siren who is also the dam of Lee-Land Long Stockings who produced a max white in 2006.... One of these days I'll get some hair pulled on her when I'm visiting Iowa - I want to know for sure if she's homozygous Sb1 since she's an Alice's Boy daughter so Royal Lee x2 on the topside!



> I think that Betsy Bailey has a white mare for sale that she got from Wayne Williams.


Wayne had several max white Royal mares and they often produced white with his Montana's Victory Flash stallion.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Dec 2, 2007)

Lmequine said:


> Thanks for the genetic update on Frank, Lewella! When he was a foal I could have sworn that he had red tips on his ears but that must be another white that I am thinking of...Frank's dam is a black based either gray or blue roan.


Must be thinking of another foal. We've had Frank since he was 5 months old. At that time he had quite a bit of black in his forelock and bridlepath, but now just black pigment inside his ears.

Lewella's post is correct (of course



)... Frank is a BLACK Maximum White Sabino


----------



## Lmequine (Dec 2, 2007)

I looked back at my photos and the colt I was thinking about was not Frank, it was one of Frank's relatives!

Are you going to breed him to any mares in 2008? I am dying to see what sort of colors he will sire!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Dec 3, 2007)

Frank is going to be a driving horse for 2008! Poor Frank, he probably won't get to breed any mares until 2009.


----------



## Lmequine (Dec 3, 2007)

Lisa Strass said:


> Frank is going to be a driving horse for 2008! Poor Frank, he probably won't get to breed any mares until 2009.


He should look great in the driving classes. When will he make his debut?


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 10, 2007)

Jill said:


> Getitia said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Getitia - She is absolutely stunning.



Can't wait to see her and Papo's offspring. Holy Cow! Heck, add me to the list for that cross.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 10, 2007)

Vanilla is even more stunning in person, i got to see Christine show her a bit this past season and when i visited Getitia's. That mare is beautiful





Also, if your interested ..i was just skimming the sale board and this may interest you a bit ...

http://www.lilbeginnings.com/saleboard/ads...d=&keyword=


----------



## Sue S (Jan 9, 2008)

Donna (QTR) has a cremello, he is the sire of my 2 babies, he is beautiful. I have another palomino pinto that is bred by him. Hoping to get a little cremello.


----------



## Ashley (Jan 12, 2008)

I really liked that ReinMan daughter. I have to get me one of them.............I was so hopeing she was going to stay in MN loved her has a foal......however I dont mind her half brother (had more just dont know the gentic term?) who is here


----------



## jrae (Jan 12, 2008)

Getitia said:


> We have one double dilute aspc/amhr filly and we had looked for several years to find her. She is a Reinman daughter and is a coming two year old and is only 31 inches tall. So plan to hardship her into AMHA when she is of age. She is a hand selected girlfriend in the future for Paposo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! She is gorgeous!!!!!


----------

